# Places to bowfish in gulf shores? Please help



## bamrammin87 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey fellas, I was given a link to here today. I have a question, I may come down 4 weeks from now to gulf shores, to camp with 2 buddies at a park, and wanted to know if anybody could point me out to general areas to bowfish at. We will bring rod and reel too, but mainly want to bowfish. This is the forum that will be my best bet on finding somewhere. It doensn't matter if it's gar, grass carp, flounder, whatever. Just looking to have some fun with the guys while my wife's out of town. Thanks for any information guys, I really appreciate it!!:toast

Ian


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

If you have a boat go look for some cobia and shoot some of them!


----------



## Fish-Kabob-Bowfishing (May 25, 2012)

I am a bowfishing guide in Gulf Shores, Orange Beach, and Pensacola. Let me know if I can help you out on a trip. I have more options than any other outfit. 251-504-4709 Fish-Kabob Bowfishing


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have seen people in the head of mobile bay close to the causeway bowfishing and even farther up in the delta. Most of the rigs I see down by the gulf are flounder giggers. I say launch your boat at boggy point by the predido pass bridge and you will see the islands. If its clear which it has been lately you should see something around those islands. Give it a shot and let us know if it works for ya.


----------

